# كيف تعرف البنت من شكل شفايفها .... ادخل وانت تعرف



## برنسيسةاسكندرية (14 يوليو 2007)

بسم الاب البادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس علية قوتى واعتمادى

كيف تعرف البنت من شكل شفايفها .. خذوا نفس عميق , خليكم تعرفواالطرق لمعرفة الاجابة على هذه السؤال .. وهو مقسم لعدة اقسام ... هيا بنا نتعرف على ذلك .. 
الشفاة ذات الزوايا المرتفعة :
تدل على شخصية مرحة غير صعبة .  
الشفاة ذات الزوايا المنخفضة :
تدل على سرعة الغضب والانفعال .  
الشفاة الصغيرة :
تدل على الانانية وعدم النضوج .  
الشفاة الرقيقة :
تدل على البرودة وتقلب المزاج والقساوة واللطافة في ان والدقة وحب المال .  
الشفاةالرقيقة المرتفعة الزوايا نحو الاعلى:
تدل على جيشان العاطفة والكبرياء والغرور والتصنع . 
الشفاة الكبيرة الممتلئة المتطابقة :
تدل على الصراحة وطيبة القلب وحب الذات
الشفاة الغليظة :
تدل على البلادة والكسل .
الشفاة الغليظة المستديرة المنتفخة :
تدل على المزاجية الجامحة . 
الشفاة المنكمشة :
تعبر عن الاستياء والغضب . 
واذا كانت الشفة العليا بارزة أكثر من السفلى :
تدل على الرحمة الطيبة وسرعة التسامح . 
أما إذا كانت العكس :
تدل على الاهمال.
______________________
صلو من اجلى


----------



## BeCk'S BoY (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف البنت من شكل شفايفها .... ادخل وانت تعرف*

موضوعك جميل بجد
شكـــــــــرا ليكي​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف البنت من شكل شفايفها .... ادخل وانت تعرف*

تصدقى انا معرفش اوصف شكل شفايفى ههههههههههه

بس الموضوع جميل يا عسل​


----------



## coptic hero (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف البنت من شكل شفايفها .... ادخل وانت تعرف*

طيب ما قلتيش لينا بقى اللى شفايفها مقطوعه تتعرف شخصيتها منين من ودانها ولا من حاجبها اليمين ههههههههههههه  موضوع زى العسل بس وحياتك بلاش الحاجات الجامده دى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف البنت من شكل شفايفها .... ادخل وانت تعرف*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فظيع فظيع فظيع


----------



## coptic hero (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف البنت من شكل شفايفها .... ادخل وانت تعرف*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...




ثانك يو فراشه ربنا يخليكى ليا يا رافعه معنوياتى فى وسط البلد


----------



## برنسيسةاسكندرية (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف البنت من شكل شفايفها .... ادخل وانت تعرف*

بسم الاب البادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس علية قوتى واعتمادى
مرسية كتير ليكم على تشجعكم لى مواضيعى ومرسية انى الموضوع عجبكم بس هو فعلا لذيذ عشان نال رضى اعضاء زى العسل زيكو  وصدقونى عندى مواضيع كتيرة للمراءة بس لسة مستنية ترقية العضوة المباركة صلولى بقى على ما اوصلها
__________________________
صلو من اجلى


----------



## crazy_girl (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف البنت من شكل شفايفها .... ادخل وانت تعرف*

يااااااااااااااااه حرام عليكي دانتى خلتينى مسخرة خال
صانا مش كدة
عقدتينى هاروح عند دوكتور نفسي
واء اهيئ اهيئ اهيئ
بس عندى سؤال يعنى ايه الشفاه المرتفعة الزوايا والشفاه المنخفضة الزوايا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## برنسيسةاسكندرية (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف البنت من شكل شفايفها .... ادخل وانت تعرف*



crazy_girl قال:


> يااااااااااااااااه حرام عليكي دانتى خلتينى مسخرة خال
> صانا مش كدة
> عقدتينى هاروح عند دوكتور نفسي
> واء اهيئ اهيئ اهيئ
> بس عندى سؤال يعنى ايه الشفاه المرتفعة الزوايا والشفاه المنخفضة الزوايا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



بسم الاب البادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس علية قوتى واعتمادى
اولا انتى زى القمر من غير حاجة 
ثانيا ارتفاع الشفاة هو تحددها من اعلى بيكون فى شفايف تحددها عالى جدا 
وفى ايضا شفايف تحددها منخفض يخفض من شكل الشفاة وياريت اكون ادرت اوصل المعلومة
________________________
صلو من اجلى


----------



## crazy_girl (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف البنت من شكل شفايفها .... ادخل وانت تعرف*

ميرسي ياقمر
بس انا كدة بقيت صفاتى مقندلة اوى
ياخسارة


----------



## coptic hero (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف البنت من شكل شفايفها .... ادخل وانت تعرف*



crazy_girl قال:


> بس عندى سؤال يعنى ايه الشفاه المرتفعة الزوايا والشفاه المنخفضة الزوايا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*قصدها يعنى الشفايف اللى بتحدف يمين أو شمال ومحتاجه ظبط زوايا زى عربيات السيرفيس انصحك تخلى سواق ميكروباص يعدلهم لك بمفتاح 13 هههههههههههههه*


----------



## crazy_girl (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف البنت من شكل شفايفها .... ادخل وانت تعرف*



coptic hero قال:


> *قصدها يعنى الشفايف اللى بتحدف يمين أو شمال ومحتاجه ظبط زوايا زى عربيات السيرفيس انصحك تخلى سواق ميكروباص يعدلهم لك بمفتاح 13 هههههههههههههه*



ههههههههههههه
اتريق اتريق
مانت اكيد مجرب الموضوع ده
ههههههههههههههههه



على العموم اساسا شفايفي مفيهاش زوايا 
ده كويس انها باينة فى وشي اساسا :smil12: :smil12: :smil12:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف البنت من شكل شفايفها .... ادخل وانت تعرف*

ياريت كان فى صوووووووور
انا مش فاهمه حاجه :smil13:

حد يفهمنى ياجدعاااااااان


----------



## coptic hero (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف البنت من شكل شفايفها .... ادخل وانت تعرف*



crazy_girl قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> اتريق اتريق
> مانت اكيد مجرب الموضوع ده
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ...



اكيد شفايفك مش هاتبان فى وشك اساسا لآن الآنف والعيون عندك تلاقيهم كبار جدا جدا هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## coptic hero (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف البنت من شكل شفايفها .... ادخل وانت تعرف*



twety قال:


> ياريت كان فى صوووووووور
> انا مش فاهمه حاجه :smil13:
> 
> حد يفهمنى ياجدعاااااااان



خليكى كده كاسفانا دايما بصى يا بنتى انتى تبطلى تفطرى فول لمده اسبوعين وبعد كده ربنا يشفيكى


----------



## crazy_girl (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف البنت من شكل شفايفها .... ادخل وانت تعرف*



coptic hero قال:


> اكيد شفايفك مش هاتبان فى وشك اساسا لآن الآنف والعيون عندك تلاقيهم كبار جدا جدا هههههههههههههههههه



ياسلام سلم ياسلاملم
ازاى يعنى
ممكن عينى تكون واسعة وكى
بس مش مدورة زى ناس
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
لكن تقاطيع وشي صغنتته مووووووووووت
قمر من يومى
مش انت قمر بس يوم 29 فى الشهر
العربي
عارف يبقي ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## coptic hero (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف البنت من شكل شفايفها .... ادخل وانت تعرف*



crazy_girl قال:


> ياسلام سلم ياسلاملم
> ازاى يعنى
> ممكن عينى تكون واسعة وكى
> بس مش مدورة زى ناس
> ...



عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل يا كريزى بس خلى بالك من النمل


----------



## crazy_girl (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف البنت من شكل شفايفها .... ادخل وانت تعرف*

هههههههههههههههههه
ماشي ياشبشب
ههههههه
سورى اقصد بشبوش


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف البنت من شكل شفايفها .... ادخل وانت تعرف*



برنسيسةاسكندرية قال:


> بسم الاب البادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس علية قوتى واعتمادى
> مرسية كتير ليكم على تشجعكم لى مواضيعى ومرسية انى الموضوع عجبكم بس هو فعلا لذيذ عشان نال رضى اعضاء زى العسل زيكو وصدقونى عندى مواضيع كتيرة للمراءة بس لسة مستنية ترقية العضوة المباركة صلولى بقى على ما اوصلها
> __________________________
> صلو من اجلى


 
بس كدا يا باشا 

حالآ هارشحك للعضوية المباركة


----------



## برنسيسةاسكندرية (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف البنت من شكل شفايفها .... ادخل وانت تعرف*



crazy_girl قال:


> ميرسي ياقمر
> بس انا كدة بقيت صفاتى مقندلة اوى
> ياخسارة



بسم الاب البادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس علية قوتى واعتمادى
انتى قمر من غير حاجة يا قمر الروح هى اهم حاجة فى جسم الانسان وخصتا المراة تميزها روحها وعقلها ثم شكلها مكمل لهذا الصفتان هما ال3 لا يتجزئو ودة فى وجة نظرى الخاصة يعنى لازم وجود كل منهم فى البنت وكفاية روحك وتفكيرك اللى بلاحظهم فى مشاركاتك 
_______________________
صلو من اجلى


----------



## crazy_girl (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف البنت من شكل شفايفها .... ادخل وانت تعرف*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماهى المشكلة لو شوفت صفاتى الصح شفايفي هتطلع وحشة جدا
ولو شفت شفايفي ودورت على صفاتها هتطلع شفايفي مشلفطة خالص
مش راكبين على




حتى دى اتجننت فيها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## برنسيسةاسكندرية (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف البنت من شكل شفايفها .... ادخل وانت تعرف*

بسم الاب البادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس علية قوتى واعتمادى
كوبتك كريزى توتى نورتو الموضوع بجد بجد دمكو زى العسل وتقلو بنات اسكندرية دة انتو طلعتو بجد تحفة بس صدقونى كفاية اننا نحمل صليب يسوع دى لوحدها جمال من عند ربنا يا اجمل بنات وشباب 
فراشتى اللى زى السكر مرسية كتير على ترشيحك ليا ويارب اكون عند حسن ظنكم 
بجد انتو بقيتو غليين جدا عليا ربنا يحميكو ويخليكو ديما بخير 
فراشة يا سكر اوعى تكونى لسة زعلانة من اللغبطة بتاعة اول اشتراكى انا خلاص عرفت الفرق الرهيب بجد انتى رقيقة جداااااااااااااا وزوق فوق العادى ربنا معاكى 
______________________
صلو من اجلى


----------

